# Window tint



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

i couldnt find any topics on window tint at all. I have been up in the air on how dark i should go. i have a 04 m6 black. i know that white cars and having window tint makes it look alot darker and vise versa for black. what should i go with? i dont want it so extreamly dark i can see out of them but not to lite. dose anyone have pics that i can see. that would help alot thanks!


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

Here is my goat 20% all around I love it and visability is no problem. When the sun shines through the windshield it looks lighter but otherwise its blacked out.


























Here is before I tinted the tails.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Call your local state police and ask what the law is for tinted windows in your area. I had a Toyota celica with a SB chevy in it and that car was originally bought in another state and the windows were very dark, the cops around here would pull me over all the time and bout scratch the windows with their keys trying to get the aftermarket window tint to come off. But it was a factory tint and wouldn`t come off, so I wouldn`t get a ticket, but they all told me if it was aftermarket tinting I would have. Check your local laws.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I agree with Rukee....

I wouldn't go any darker than your state allows. If you get nailed you'll end up getting fined and having to remove it.

I was told by a local installer, PA has gotten more aggressive in knocking off illegal tints. Just my .02


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I agree with Rukee....
> 
> I wouldn't go any darker than your state allows. If you get nailed you'll end up getting fined and having to remove it.
> 
> *I was told by a local installer, PA has gotten more aggressive in knocking off illegal tints.* Just my .02


Yea, but PA is a bunch of retards!  State Police say it's illegal, yet it won't fail state inspection! Two contradictory laws and noone in Harrisburg can figure out how to fix it? As I said, retards! 

mac


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> Yea, but PA is a bunch of retards!  State Police say it's illegal, yet it won't fail state inspection! Two contradictory laws and noone in Harrisburg can figure out how to fix it? As I said, retards!
> 
> mac


:agree:agree:agree:agree

Rendell is our friend. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> :agree:agree:agree:agree
> 
> *Rendell is our friend*. :lol::lol::lol:


Only if your zip code starts with *19xxx*. :willy:

mac


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> Only if your zip code starts with *19xxx*. :willy:
> 
> mac


Man, ain't that the friggin truth.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

my dad had a lincoln LS that had about %10 on it, he got pulled over one sunny summer day on his way back from work, and the cops came walking up with a device to measure it. He got a ticket, but if he got it removed, and went back to the station to show them, they ripped up the ticket (which is what he did). I have %20 on my DD and never get bothered. i believe wisconsin law is %50 on fronts.


----------



## GTOGirl13 (Mar 30, 2008)

I've got 20% on mine all the way around and have no problems seeing out at all. At different angles it can look totally blacked out or not so much also depends on the time of day.


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

35% is legal in my state, that's what I have and it looks good, but I think you can get away with 20% with no problem


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

I have 20% on the Driver and passager window, and 5% on the rest except on the windshield the only problem I ran across was getting and inspection sticker. I fiugred eather they are going to pass me or fail me. If they failed me I was just going to strip it get the sticker and put it right back on for 30$ but they passed me. My rule of thumb is if the cop can see you in the car he most likly won t pull you over for tint.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

ok thanks guys ill probably go with 35% all around i dont like 2 diffrent shades on a car. (no offense) ill post some pics when its done thanks agean guys:cheers


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Buster, did you just buy the tint off ebay or did u get it done at the same place that did your tint?


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

20% all the way around. Love it. Not too dark not too light.


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

ricekiller848 said:


> Buster, did you just buy the tint off ebay or did u get it done at the same place that did your tint?


Don't waste your money on the film from ebay it is a joke, bad fit and nearly impossible to apply plus it will chip and peel off too fast. I used night shades it comes in a spray can I applied it myself it was not very difficult.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

BustersJudge said:


> Don't waste your money on the film from ebay it is a joke, bad fit and nearly impossible to apply plus it will chip and peel off too fast. I used night shades it comes in a spray can I applied it myself it was not very difficult.


what is that stuff lol i never hear of it for a rattle can. well outher than actaully painting them and clearing over that. where did you get the can? autozone or somthin?


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd just suggest getting it professionally done. Most places will give you a lifetime warranty around me. I prefer to have NO tint on my GTO though, cause i like to be seen when im driving it


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

Night shades is great stuff I got mine off ebay but some auto parts stores have it. You can also search the LS1 forums and you will find many people who have used it and love it. No shops in my area will even attempt to tint lights because they know it will just chip and peel, the film is not made to be applied externally. If you look at my tails up close you could never tell that they were sprayed with a rattle can. Also with night shades you control how dark you want the tint. Just apply nightshades, wet sand smooth, then apply clear coat, wet sand and polish. They will look like OEM tinted tails.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

i asked the place that is going to tint my windows and they said they do it and all tint has a live time garentee.arty: so... yeah no brianer there lol. its a 2.5 week wait because there starting to fill up so ill post pics asap for you guys :cheers ty

Ben


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have 15% all around on my black GTO and the legal limitin RI is 75% and I havent had any problems. I wouldn't go much darker than 15% through, nghttime backing up can become difficult in tight places


----------



## chelsie (Oct 2, 2009)

my husband tinted my car with precut tint from www.northerntint.com and it turned out pretty good. and it was affordable.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Spammer^^^*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*** Not ***


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

?????


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah ??????


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

ricekiller848 said:


> i couldnt find any topics on window tint at all. I have been up in the air on how dark i should go. i have a 04 m6 black. i know that white cars and having window tint makes it look alot darker and vise versa for black. what should i go with? i dont want it so extreamly dark i can see out of them but not to lite. dose anyone have pics that i can see. that would help alot thanks!


I have a 35% tint on my YJ GTO. The shop that did the work told me they have 5 levels of tint. # 4 & 5 are illegal in CT. I went with level 4 anyways. Been on my car for 3 years and never had a problem with the police. The vision is fine day and night and on hot Summer days the dark windows helps to keep the interior cooler and blocks out some of the sun light.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

LOWET said:


> I have a 35% tint on my YJ GTO. The shop that did the work told me they have 5 levels of tint. # 4 & 5 are illegal in CT. I went with level 4 anyways. Been on my car for 3 years and never had a problem with the police. The vision is fine day and night and on hot Summer days the dark windows helps to keep the interior cooler and blocks out some of the sun light.


*I have to disagree with your statement because you never drive yours enough.*


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *I have to disagree with your statement because you never drive yours enough.*


It gets driven just not very often. I drive a lot along the CT shoreline and I have been stopped several times for random checks for things like DUI, Insurance, drivers license, front and rear plates and so on. Never had a problem .


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I have about 25% all around. I love how it looks with the yj paint. Cops haven't messed with me. How dark the tint looks definitely depends on the angle that you are looking at the car and the background behind the car. These two pics were taken within minutes of each other...


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

FastFrank said:


> I have about 25% all around. I love how it looks with the yj paint. Cops haven't messed with me. How dark the tint looks definitely depends on the angle that you are looking at the car and the background behind the car. These two pics were taken within minutes of each other...




My tints are slightly darker then yours, I also have a yellow jacket and it looks great with dark windows


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I really wouldn't want mine any darker. I have to roll the windows down when backing into my driveway at night as it is so I can see my mirrors, lol.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My PBM has 35% and it looks great. I wouldn't go any darker because it is hard to see at night with it. It does alot more then you would believe and is light enough that you can slightly see though it so I never get bothered for it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

in Michigan the backs can be as dark as you like. on the front it's limited to the tint from the factory or darker with a doctors approval. in talking to some of my police friends they say the trigger point is usually if they can't see you. i ran mine 55% front sides/15% rears. it's dark enough and the contrast between that and the black backs is it looks tinted but doesn't. besides i actually don't mind if people see me driving my car and i almost always have the front windows open


----------



## blkgto13 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have got 5% all the way around and its not bad to c at all and cops dont do much


----------



## Rainmans 05 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have 15% and no issue in SoCal


----------

